# Name that Gallery!



## Trevor Harris (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey all,

So I'm nearing the launch of my website and I'd like a little help. Linked below you will see all my galleries on the website. I do have photos that I don't really feel like they fit into either of them so I created an "other". However, the name doesn't sit well with me. Any suggestions for a better gallery name?

Thanks!

Trevor

galleryentry


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi.  I think a lot of these Other photos could be put in your Adventures category, except the candles and the Christmas stuff.  Just curious what purpose the Adventure and the Other category  serve?  Are you offering some type of service with these?  If they are just for display to show your personal best shots and skills, maybe use Creative as your title.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jan 9, 2017)

*potpourri*


----------

